# Farbenwahl



## AnthonyXIV (18. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ all, 

da hier einige Anfragen bezüglich Farbvarianten gestellt wurden, gebe ich hier eine Übersicht:

Alle Katalogfarben sind ohne Aufpreis zu haben.
Customfarben sind grundsätzlich möglich! 
Wir haben einen Farbmusterständer, den jeder Premiumhändler bekommt oder bekommen hat konzipiert. 
Dort sind Farb-Variationen dargestellt, die  50,- Aufpreis kosten. 
Alle weiteren Farbwünsche werden je nach Aufwand berechnet. Wir sind natürlich bemüht den Aufpreis möglichst gering zu halten.

Wem also das Faunus WILD von der Farbe net zusagt, der kannst das Rosa auch ein wenig dunkler kriegen! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthoynXIV


----------



## AnthonyXIV (18. Dezember 2003)

und die Rückseite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (18. Dezember 2003)

hi @ all,

wie ich gerade bemerke, ist die Schriftqualität nicht besonders gut. Das meiste ist aber lesbar. 
Naja, man muss es den Leuten auch mal ein wenig schwer machen 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthoynXIV

P.S. Bei Fragen an mich wenden!


----------



## Stue (18. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

sehr gute Idee, die Farben hier online zu stellen. Jetzt kann man sich mal ein Bild machen. Sind ja hübsche Kombinationen dabei!

Könntest Du mir die Bilder in geringerer Komprimierung bzw. in höherer Qualität zumailen? Dann könnte ich mir noch ein besseres Bild machen:

[email protected]

Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Mühe!


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.
Also, alle Achtung. Das ist endlich eine klasse Sache. Übrigens, @AntohnyXIV, da gibt es im Süddeutschen einen Bikepoint, der sich mir gegenüber so viel Mühe bei der Farbwahl gegeben hat (weil Bergwerk im Katalog nix zeigt), daß ich diesen Charly einmal lobend erwähnen möchte. Leider sind die Bergwerk-Anbieter in meiner Ecke nicht so zuvorkommend. Ich habe Dank seiner (eben dessen) Hilfe die Wahl schon getroffen.

Gruß und frohe Weihnachten ... guten Rutsch und frohe Ostern,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Brägel (18. Dezember 2003)

9005 schwarz / 1015 beige matt =


----------



## Stue (18. Dezember 2003)

[email protected],

danke für die super-schnelle E-Mail. Jetzt kann man ja alles super erkennen auf den Pics.

[email protected]ägel,

wir scheinen in diesen Dingen einen ähnlichen Geschmack zu haben...


----------



## Brägel (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stue _
> *
> [email protected]ägel,
> 
> wir scheinen in diesen Dingen einen ähnlichen Geschmack zu haben... *



bin gespannt auf dein Rad ... auf jeden Fall hier posten, gell ...

 (das heißt, ich bin jetz müd und geh ins Bett )


----------



## Frank22 (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den Lackierungen "matt" und "glanz"........bzgl. Steinschlag usw.

Danke

Gruss Frank


----------



## AnthonyXIV (19. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ all, 

die Bergwerk Pulverbeschichtung wird in 3 Schichten auf den entsprechend vorbehandelten Rahmen aufgetragen. Die Widerstandsfähigkeit des Materials ist dadurch schon erreicht. Den Abschluß bildet die Beschichtung mit Klarlack. Dieser ist es dann, der den "MATT" oder "GLANZ" Effekt erzeugt.
Die Haltbarkeit ist bei beiden dieselbe. 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Mario_82 (3. Januar 2004)

Kleine träumerei (kanns mir momentan nicht leisten) 


WEINROT + BEIGE + GLANZ

Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mario_82 _
> *Kleine träumerei (kanns mir momentan nicht leisten)
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,

so hab ich meinen bestellt... aber in matt! Da darf ich mehr putzen


----------



## Mario_82 (15. Januar 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mario,
> 
> so hab ich meinen bestellt... aber in matt! Da darf ich mehr putzen




Da mact das putzen doch Spaß


----------



## Rhinopeak (15. März 2004)

Hei ich bin gerade dabei mir die Farbe meines Faunus Endurance auszusuchen ... da hilft die Palette oben ziemlich ... aber wie kann ich die denn nun Kombinieren?

- Ich glaube verstanden zu haben, dass die oben gezeigten Kombinationen 50 Aufpreis kosten ... aber
- welche anderen Kombinationen gibt es ?
- oder bin ich völlig frei (kann ich z.B. ein uni rotes Bike haben?)
- Muss Bergwerk draufstehen ?
- ist glanz/matt mit bestimmten Farben verbunden oder geht alles mit allem ?

Gruss

Rhinopeak


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. März 2004)

Was, wenn ich einen Rahmen völlig in schwarz nehme, ohne Aufkleber, Dekor, usw. Der müßte doch eigentlich günstiger sein, als die Standard-Version.


----------



## Endurance (15. März 2004)

@Rhinopeak:
* Alle standard (RAL) Farben sind möglich, evtl. gehen sogar eigene Mischungen, wenn denn der genaue Farbton (Mischungsverhältnis) bekannt ist
* Matt/gläzend geht mit jeder Farbe, da der Effekt erst durch den Klarlack kommt
* Uni geht auch (hab ich schon gesehen)
* Auch ohne Schriftzug habe ich schon Rahmen gesehen, ob das nochmals mehr kostet - keine Ahnung?

@Tyrolens:
* Mag sein das es vom Material her ein Spur weniger wird, aber der Verwaltungsaufwand ist, da Sonderwunsch, höher => ingesamt teurer. Aber vielleicht handhabt Bergwerk das ja anders...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. März 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> *snip*
> @Tyrolens:
> * Mag sein das es vom Material her ein Spur weniger wird, aber der Verwaltungsaufwand ist, da Sonderwunsch, höher => ingesamt teurer. Aber vielleicht handhabt Bergwerk das ja anders...




So wie ich das verstanden habe, wird jeder Rahmen von Bergwerk seperat zum Lackierer geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

